# Spondylolithesis vs Anterolisthesis vs Retrolisthesis



## mkdred07 (Aug 30, 2016)

Can someone who is strong in spine coding please help me to understand the difference between these three diagnosis? From what I understand the Spondylolithesis and Anterolisthesis are one in the same, but I am receiving conflicting information regarding the Retrolisthesis. I also am not able to find Aterolisthesis or Retrolisthesis in the coding books anywhere.

Thank you!


----------



## amymeyers01 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Spondylolisthesis*

The best way I can explain it is that spondylolisthesis is the condition of one vertebra slipping over the vertebra below it.  Anterolisthesis means it slipped forward, or anterior in direction.  Retrolisthesis means it slipped backward, or retro- in direction. 

Amy Meyers, CPC


----------



## mkdred07 (Aug 30, 2016)

Amy,

Thank you for your response it was very helpful.  I have read an article that states the retrolisthesis is the direct opposite of spondylolisthesis, however, I am unable to find an ICD-10 code for retrolisthesis or even retrospondylolisthesis.  Do you by chance have a code for the retro?

Thank you,

Melissa Duncan, CPC


----------

